# problème de création de compte sur mail



## Bleubite (2 Octobre 2009)

bonsoir
je suis sur imac, avec snow léopard et mail 4,1
lorsque je veux créer un compte, dès la première étape mail me dit "mail ne peut envoyer votre mot de passe en mode sécurisé"
j'essaye de configurer manuellement mais rien n'y fait
merci pour votre aide


----------



## schwebb (2 Octobre 2009)

Hello,

Ignore les avertissements, continue à configurer le compte. Ensuite essaye d'envoyer et de recevoir des messages, l'essentiel, dans un premier temps, étant que ça marche.

Ensuite: Mail/Préférences/Comptes (sélectionne le compte en question)/Informations du compte/cliquer sur «serveur d'envoi»/modifier la liste/avancé/utiliser le port personnalisé: 25

Quitte Mail, relance et regarde si ça a marché.


----------



## Bleubite (3 Octobre 2009)

merci pour ta réponse mais cela ne fonctionne pas
voilà ce que j'ai après avoir rentré manuellement le numéro de port 
"Le serveur a renvoyé lerreur Le serveur «*smtp.free.fr*» a refusé une connexion sur le port 143."


----------



## schwebb (3 Octobre 2009)

Tu as regardé l'aide de Free? J'imagine qu'ils ont un tutoriel pour paramétrer les différentes messageries.

Sinon, essaye la même manip mais avec le port 143, tu ne risques rien si ce n'est perdre trois minutes.


----------



## Bleubite (3 Octobre 2009)

une fois se plus merci pour ton aide mais cela ne fonctionne pas avec le port 143
rien chez free, la je galère vraiment
il va malheureusement que je rajoute un client mail sur mon mac


----------



## schwebb (3 Octobre 2009)

Désolé, je n'ai plus d'idée. :rose:

Attends l'avis de quelqu'un de plus calé que moi.


----------



## joseph34 (17 Décembre 2009)

bonjour, je suis avec Free, et utilise le port 110 (pop.free.fr) bon courage


----------



## pascalformac (17 Décembre 2009)

Bleubite a dit:


> merci pour ta réponse mais cela ne fonctionne pas
> voilà ce que j'ai après avoir rentré manuellement le numéro de port
> "Le serveur a renvoyé lerreur Le serveur «*smtp.free.fr*» a refusé une connexion sur le port 143."


d'ou ca sort ca,   port 143 en smtp?:mouais:

1- tu es en pop ou imap?

2- ne pas confondre  les réglages  pour entrant ( pop  imap ) et sortant (smtp)
et ici ca semble etre le cas


preciser tout ca
et indiquer ton FAI


----------



## davidgoth (9 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour , je viens de lire ce POst et j'ai exactement ce meme probleme avec plusieurs essais ,creation de nouveau compte rien n'y fait . 
Pourtant tout fonctionnais bien jusqu a hier mais la plus rien , il me redemandais sans cesse le mot de passe avant que je decide de supprimer le compte et essayer d'en recreer un autre . 

J'ai le soucis aussi Dès que je veux creer un Compte Mail une ancienne adresse Mail s'affiche automatiquement dans le champ de la premiere page " Bienvenue dans Mail "

Avez vous une solution Merci par avance .


----------



## pascalformac (9 Janvier 2010)

c'est du free?
(  si c'est free  il y a a la fois des soucis serveurs free en ce moment  et depuis  plus longtemps  des soucis de log via mail, pour raisons pas claires , masse de sujets là dessus)

en passant une suppression de compte puis réecriture d'une configuration  bosse sur les mêmes fichiers ( dont la plist)
songer à la changer
et configurer un...gmail


----------



## davidgoth (9 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est du free?
> (  si c'est free  il y a a la fois des soucis serveurs free en ce moment  et depuis  plus longtemps  des soucis de log via mail, pour raisons pas claires , masse de sujets là dessus)
> 
> en passant une suppression de compte puis réecriture d'une configuration  bosse sur les mêmes fichiers ( dont la plist)
> ...



Merci pour ta réponse rapide , c'est ce que j'ai put voir ces derniers temps en plus ils passent en version Zimbra ..
Comment fait on pour changer la plist ? 
et je vais songer a creer une adresse Gmail de ce pas  Merci pour ton aide je te tiens au courant avec la nouvelle adresse . 
et Bonne année 2010


----------



## clochelune (9 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est du free?
> (  si c'est free  il y a a la fois des soucis serveurs free en ce moment  et depuis  plus longtemps  des soucis de log via mail, pour raisons pas claires , masse de sujets là dessus)
> 
> en passant une suppression de compte puis réecriture d'une configuration  bosse sur les mêmes fichiers ( dont la plist)
> ...



pascal a raison! en passant à snow leopard, je veux créer mon compte free et rien n'y fait, impossible! j'ai réussi  à l'obtenir en utilisant l'assistant migration et migrant mes données du MacBook à l'iMac

mais là je viens de créer un compte gmail.com car les soucis d'hier, je ne veux pas les revivre!

sinon pour free j'ai aussi changé authentification en mot de passe et pas en pop comme c'était (dans préférences mail, avancé) et  là ça semble bon (mais je crois qu'il remet parfois seul sur authentification en pop comme il me retirait seul mon mot de passe)


----------



## davidgoth (9 Janvier 2010)

Je viens de creer une adresse Gmail et toujours la meme chose .... es ce que j'aurais déreglé quelques chose par erreur ... ? ou alors ca viens de chez Free ... Je re-tente l'installation avec la nouvelle adresse Gmail mais il y a toujours cette sacrée adresse Mail qui apparait dès l'installation du nouveau compte .

---------- Post added at 10h48 ---------- Previous post was at 10h45 ----------




davidgoth a dit:


> Je viens de creer une adresse Gmail et toujours la meme chose .... es ce que j'aurais déreglé quelques chose par erreur ... ? ou alors ca viens de chez Free ... Je re-tente l'installation avec la nouvelle adresse Gmail mais il y a toujours cette sacrée adresse Mail qui apparait dès l'installation du nouveau compte .



Ca marche !!! Super j'ai peut etre été trop rapidement a l'installation apres l'ouverture de ma nouvelle adresse Gmail . 

Je fais plusieurs essais d'envois et reception et vous tient au courant  merci de vos aides


----------



## pascalformac (9 Janvier 2010)

il y a 2 choses distinctes

1-depuis longtemps des soucis de log mail- free
(tonnes de fils)

2- en ce moment des GROS soucis de serveurs email free
( ces derniers jours)

----
quoiqu'il en soit gmail marche très bien
et je conseille de verifier la config gmail automatique et de la corriger au besoin après coup
(surtout la partie *smtp* )
tonnes de fils où j'ai posté les tableaux des bons  reglages pop ou imap
(qui sont dans l'aide gmail , section "autres clients - tous clients")

en passant gmail releve mes messages free sans probleme
y compris cette nuit


----------



## davidgoth (9 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> il y a 2 choses distinctes
> 
> 1-depuis longtemps des soucis de log mail- free
> (tonnes de fils)
> ...



Oui j'ai lu tout tes postes sur ces fils depuis ce matin7h et hier soir aussi . Merci pour l'aide que tu peux apporter . Sur Mac depuis 8 mois et vraiment enchanté . 

Merci juste une question comment fais tu pour relever tes messages Free avec Gmail ?


----------



## pascalformac (9 Janvier 2010)

davidgoth a dit:


> Merci juste une question comment fais tu pour relever tes messages Free avec Gmail ?


mais RIEN !
c'est gmail qui bosse tout seul

continuer ca


> Oui j'ai lu tout tes postes sur ces fils depuis ce matin7h et hier soir aussi .


:rateau:

- en gros tu lis l'aide gmail ( c'est completement  fou , lire les manuels , je sais)
tu demandes à gmail de relever free ( ou 5 POP non gmail  , pas imap)
ET
tu décoches releve automatique de free dans Mail
--
c'est tout

et en plus gmail te gicle -admirablement- les spams free
et te donne accès à des tonnes de services très bons


----------



## clochelune (9 Janvier 2010)

davidgoth a dit:


> Oui j'ai lu tout tes postes sur ces fils depuis ce matin7h et hier soir aussi . Merci pour l'aide que tu peux apporter . Sur Mac depuis 8 mois et vraiment enchanté .
> 
> Merci juste une question comment fais tu pour relever tes messages Free avec Gmail ?



dans gmail tu demandes qu'il t'importe les comptes que tu veux tout simplement


----------



## davidgoth (9 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour vos aides !! tout est rentée dans l'ordre Ouf !!!!
J'aime pas savoir mon materiel avec un defaut  ca me soulage  

Encore merci pour tout a tres bientot !


----------



## davidgoth (11 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir , je viens donner quelques Nouvelles de ma Nouvelle adresse Gmail , qui fonctionne très bien avec Mail. 

J'ai retenté plusieur d'ajouter mon adresse Free mais rien n'y fait . Elle veut vraiment plus fonctionner . 

Mais pas grave Mail la releve pour moi  Bonne soirée .


----------



## dapi (2 Mars 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> d'ou ca sort ca,   port 143 en smtp?:mouais:



Mail m'a attribué ce port lors que j'ai configuré mes adresse Free, ce qui a rendu mes comptes  inutilisable, et c'est en lisant cette discussion, que j'ai changé pour le 110, et ça marche maintenant. Pour mes compte sur d'autre FAI, le port était bon lors de la configue.

Par contre Mail plante a chaque fois que je veux mettre un nouveau compte mail.
Bizzare


----------



## pascalformac (2 Mars 2010)

dapi a dit:


> Par contre Mail plante a chaque fois que je veux mettre un nouveau compte mail.
> Bizzare


signe de mac mal entretenu ou fichier corrompu
( ta plist de Mail  par exemple )
n'ayant aucune info sur tes habitudes difficile de ire ce qui est le plus probable


----------



## dapi (2 Mars 2010)

Je viens d'installer Snow à la place de Tiger, après avoir écrasé la partition system.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mars 2010)

Aaaah 
ca c'est peut etre une piste

et t'as fait comment?
et avec quels supports?
la methode légale ou l'illégale?
( petit rappel tiger à SL en theorie c'est que via le set  box)

t'as fait reparation d'autorisations et install de la mise à jour combinée?
(oui en PLUS des mises à jour snow)

et decrire si c'est Mail neuf ou après migration de tes anciennes données ( et par quelle méthode, parfois la migration via l'assistant fait caafouiller, déjà traité souvent


----------



## dapi (3 Mars 2010)

J'ai utilisé le CD officiel Snow Leopard celui à 29, mais pas le set box.
J'ai d'abord effacé la partition pour faire une clean install, donc il n'y avait plus de Tiger.
J'ai fait toutes les mises à jour disponible, j'ai réparé les autorisations, plus un petit coup d'Onyx (version pour snow).
J'ai rentrée les données de mes comptes en manuel sans me utilisé la migration, j'ai juste importé les mails que je désir garder, à partir d'une sauvegarde sur un disque externe.


----------

